# Todays Shots



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Just for Fun, click the bar for the proper sizes:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Very good pics indeed.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Eddy said:


> Very good pics indeed.


Cheers Eddy!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stunning pro photos! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Stunning pro photos! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan, I am not a pro though!:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

They look pretty good to me regardless! 

Alan W

EDIT: Loved the photos of your bike.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Great Set there Sir... :thumb::thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

MARKETMAN said:


> Great Set there Sir... :thumb::thumb:


Fine praise indeed coming from a man of your Calibre !! 'ppreciate that !! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Alan W said:


> They look pretty good to me regardless!
> 
> Alan W
> 
> EDIT: Loved the photos of your bike.


Thanks for that Alan - the pushbike or Motorbike?


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Lovely mate!:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Thanks for that Alan - the pushbike or Motorbike?


This one! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

carrera2s said:


> Lovely mate!:thumb:


Cheers buddy!



Alan W said:


> This one! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Ah yes, its nearly as much fun to shoot as it is to ride!!! Had her out today for a mid afternoon blast dodging the showers and scaring the locals.....


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Cheers buddy!
> 
> Ah yes, its nearly as much fun to shoot as it is to ride!!! Had her out today for a mid afternoon blast dodging the showers and scaring the locals.....


Now that sounds like fun! 

Alan W


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Wicked pics G.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Very nice.

As usual, i love your PP style.

In the later images, the slightly heavier eye make up puts a bit of age on her which makes a lot of difference.

Lovely set.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> Wicked pics G.


Cheers Rob :thumb:


Gruffs said:


> Very nice.
> 
> As usual, i love your PP style.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, there was no getting away from the fact the model was only 18 but we had discussed the 2 distinct looks before hand and knew we were going to do what we called "rock chick" for the second half of the shoot!

She liked them best too so you have a good eye !!!!:thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Great photo!!!!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Cheers Rob :thumb:
> 
> I know what you mean, there was no getting away from the fact the model was only 18 but we had discussed the 2 distinct looks before hand and knew we were going to do what we called "rock chick" for the second half of the shoot!
> 
> She liked them best too so you have a good eye !!!!:thumb:


Don't get me wrong, i think these are great.

What might have helped the first few is a shirt that was smaller and fitted. She is young and also naturally skinny so her (great) figure looks a bit lost in the shirt. The hand on the hip helps.

I always feel a bit awkward about saying stuff like this as i am not capable of reproducing the results you have here. But i hope they are taken as an interpretation rather than a criticism.

But opinions are like bumholes. Everyone's got one and most of them stink!

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:argie::argie::argie:

I bet that was fun!

Oh, nice photos too....

:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> Don't get me wrong, i think these are great.
> 
> What might have helped the first few is a shirt that was smaller and fitted. She is young and also naturally skinny so her (great) figure looks a bit lost in the shirt. The hand on the hip helps.
> 
> ...


Nope its all good mate, appreciate the time you have taken over the comments. We were doing "girl stays over at boyfriends house and gets up in the morning and puts on his shirt" for a theme to this one (kinda cheesy but I love a girl in just a mans shirt) we did have to clip it at the back with a background clip at one point because it was huge on her seeing as she was tiny and it was my shirt after all!

Appreciate the input:thumb:



The Cueball said:


> :argie::argie::argie:
> 
> I bet that was fun!
> 
> ...


Frankly it was brilliant, you get my drift!!:thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Love this pose:thumb::thumb: Shame about the shadow line on her face.


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

Very good pics....well shot high key lighting (what setup did you use)...it's very easy to blow hair highlights when using high key, and you've avoided that.

One or two areas for slight improvement (easily done in PS) is to match the warmth and tone of the images throughout (with the exception where you've deliberatly desaturated). Pics 1 and 12 have a beautiful tone - look for that kind of temperature.

the other thing for me is that I find the vignetting on pics 6 and 8 a bit distracting - again, easily corrected with a bit of dodging in PS.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

partrir said:


> Very good pics....well shot high key lighting (what setup did you use)...it's very easy to blow hair highlights when using high key, and you've avoided that.
> 
> One or two areas for slight improvement (easily done in PS) is to match the warmth and tone of the images throughout (with the exception where you've deliberatly desaturated). Pics 1 and 12 have a beautiful tone - look for that kind of temperature.
> 
> the other thing for me is that I find the vignetting on pics 6 and 8 a bit distracting - again, easily corrected with a bit of dodging in PS.


Lighting was 4 heads of these: http://www.calumetphoto.co.uk/item/999-547B/

2 were shooting into 8x4 "v shape" white boards to either side of the model so the light was bouncing back against the white background, one head was in a 6x4 softbox above and in front and one 1000w head was bare and just below the camera to provide fill-in. The beauty of these profoto heads is that the air system runs on am i-mac that allows you to adjust the power without ever having to go near the heads, handy when one is on a boom 12ft in the air!!

Know what you mean about the Vignette, the rest were a range of different contrasts and colours through PP so they could be used for different things. I know what you mean if they had been destined for sending together as one set then the look in image one would have been carried through. Was difficult not to blow the hair though!!!!:wave:


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

dubnut71 said:


> Lighting was 4 heads of these: http://www.calumetphoto.co.uk/item/999-547B/


That's a hell of a piece of kit!

I use Elinchrom Style flash heads - perfectly capable, but running around changing settings can be a pain.

What camera / lens are you using?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

the elinchrom skyports mean you can change group settings from a remote....

I have D-Lites myself and it's one of the things I like about the new it versions.

Bret


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

partrir said:


> That's a hell of a piece of kit!
> 
> I use Elinchrom Style flash heads - perfectly capable, but running around changing settings can be a pain.
> 
> What camera / lens are you using?


Metadata is our friend here and it shows my D700 with a 70-200 f2.8 vr for these, the profoto heads are simply immense but pricey its got to be said!



bretti_kivi said:


> the elinchrom skyports mean you can change group settings from a remote....
> 
> I have D-Lites myself and it's one of the things I like about the new it versions.
> 
> Bret


The profoto control from the remote is not so easy admittedly but the imac screen shows you the whole range like this:










There is one imac doing just this and it even pick up the changes if you walk up to a head and tweak the knob up a stop. d-lites have the interface edge though I think.


----------

